# Jodies chihuahua stolen URGENT help needed.uk



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My friends dog has been stolen from outside the Factory Shop in Ben Rhydding near Ilkley, West Yorkshire.
Her name is Roxy and she's a 4-year-old chihuahua with very distinctive colouring. She is chocolate and tan, with a white chest. This kind of colouring is very rare - you would know if you saw her. She has been spayed, which makes her of no value to breeders or anybody wanting to sell her.

Roxy is not lost - she has been taken, and we need to find her quickly. She'll be very frightened and desperate to come home.

If you've seen her - or even think you've seen her - please contact us straight away.

01942 430172 (home)
07854 744873 or 07970 720915 (mobile)

Substantial reward offered for her safe return.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh how awful. I hope she is found soon. 

When we were in Italy, I saw people leaving dogs outside shops all the time. I always wondered if dogs were stolen very often. Sad!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

how horrible! I hope you find her soon! Ill keep my eyes and ears open for you


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

How terrible! I would be going crazy. I hope she is returned quickly and safely.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is awful.
She is gorgeous!
Really hope she gets home safe and sound. xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh god that would be my worst nightmare, I live in Northampton so nowhere near you so the odds of me seeing her is slim. 

I really do hope she is reunited with you soon, is she microchipped?

I really feel for you, you must be so distraught.. 

Thinking of you 

Deme x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG. I'm so sorry and you she is found (well). :daisy:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thats awful!!
how could someone do that!
hope they find her soon!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no that is terrible, I hope she is found and gets back home safely and soon.....


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OH NO!! Ill be praying that they find her soon! Thats devastating!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

NIGHTMARE !!! If anyone hears any updates please share this is awful.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am soooo very sorry to hear this.. That is almost like taking someone's child! Please know that I will be praying for Roxy's safe and swift return. I cannot begin to imagine your state of mind right now.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww, that's terrible  I hope she is found soon! She must be so scared


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i saw this on facebook , sad roxy grew up on here . i hope she's found. uk seems to have alot of chis stolen


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG! Thats horrible! and another one of my fears for my two! hope you find her soonangry9:


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

How awful I hope she is found quickly. I can't imagine how terrible her owners must feel only know that if it was one of ours we would be desperate......sending hugs.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed will be found safe.. i assume the police have been informed and rescue centres etc have been informed?? I've never seen a little dog waiting outside a shop before only big dogs!! I really hope she is found soon


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I am soo sorry. I'd be beside myself. I'm in cornwall but I'll keep my eye out. Also check adverts in papers and onlline offering her for sale.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Contact all the vets in your area and give them posters of her. Then iif they ever take her in she'll be recognised.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry i didnt mean to mislead anyone, Roxy isnt my chihuahua, i was crossposting on 20 or so websites for my chihuahua friend and didnt see it said 'our dogs' til too late so have changed it to my friends dog.Can everyone please crosspost to all friendS and websites they go on, doesnt matter how far away you are from Yorkshire, somebody knows somebody else etc etc.Thankyou everyone!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess there's no news yet.. oh I do hope you find your friends dog soon


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no!!! Keep us updated! I hope they find her! I don't know how people can be so shady and do things like that!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

No news yet!


----------



## jennifermilly (Apr 3, 2010)

How terrible! I would be going crazy. I hope she is returned quickly and safely. pray for her i really sad for her..:coolwink:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! Thoughts and prayers that she will be found quickly and unharmed!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The latest

We've been passed some new information on the whereabouts of Roxy, who was stolen three weeks ago from Ben Rhydding, near Ilkley, West Yorkshire.

It is suspected that Roxy was stolen to sell, and was passed on to a couple - a man with dark hair, and a lady with fair hair. This couple are setting up a business in stolen dogs, possibly to breed them, and have a number of stolen dogs in their possession.

It is most important that people are made aware that Roxy cannot be bred from - she is spayed, which means she cannot have puppies.

The information we have suggests that Roxy is still in the local area. Do you know anybody in West Yorkshire that you could invite to the group, who may in turn have a friend in Ilkley? Please keep inviting your friends from all over the UK, but especially if they are close to Leeds/Bradford.

We need to find this couple before they find out that Roxy is useless to them and she's moved on again - please help get the word out!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no! That is terrible! I hope the word gets out and Roxy gets a safe return to her home!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG that's is awful! I really feel for Roxy's family, i don't know anybody in UK and in that particular area  Maybe they can post some info on KC website or their chihuahua club websites or send every chihuahua breeder an email?? Every little helps...


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

omg i hope she is found soon


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

this is terible but sounds like someone has some very good leads about what is happening. We are all still praying for Roxy's safety.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am keeping everything crossed that she gets home safely xx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh goodness, I hope they find her soon safe and sound


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Praying she is found safe and unharmed. It makes me sick how people can do this so thoughtlessly.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd die if one of my babies got kidnapped...I will say a prayer for little Roxy in hopes she finds her way back to her family sooner than later. People are cruel and thoughtless and it makes me scared for the future of the world!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

that's awful. there is a lady who tracks down lost dogs for people her website is http://www.doglost.co.uk/
I saw a really good programme on t.v. about her. I think it might be a free service/donation maybe.
good luck x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thankyou everyone, I think Roxy is already on dogs lost.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

*Updated*

URGENT APPEAL - Nottingham area?
We took a call last night from someone in the Nottingham area who bought a Chihuahua for her daughter on Sunday evening - a Chihuahua she now thinks is Roxy. While she hadn't seen this group or heard about Roxy, one of her friends told her about it. The dog's description matches the description of Roxy perfectly, right down to the small bald patch on her neck. We're pretty sure it's her.

We were told she would take a picture of the Chihuahua she bought and send it to us in a picture message so we could confirm whether or not it was Roxy - and no picture ever arrived.
... See More
She said she didn't want to call in the first place, so maybe she had second thoughts. Picture messages can also be quite unreliable; perhaps one was sent but just didn't reach us. The caller phoned using a withheld number - so we can't get in touch.

Do you know who she is? Have you seen Roxy?

We are Roxy's family. We have raised her from a 7-week puppy to a 4-year-old dog and we love her like she was our baby. We are desperate to have her home and have spent four weeks trying to track her down. Please, if you know anything about her whereabouts, just get in touch.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This is so horrible :-(
I really hope the person who bought her finds it within them to be decent and do the right thing and give her back.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you contacted the proper authorities about all this? Maybe they can run a segment on your local news channel?!?! xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I have just see her missing ad on an Irish dog selling website, it was just put up two days ago, they are really trying everything - I hope they find her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe BT could help with tracking the call ???? just an idea


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

My heart goes out to your friend! I would be out of my mind! I hope she is found soon!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Police are not interested apparantly,a newspaper did a peice, i have posted all over the place online and others too and also posters put up local to Jodie.Thankyou for any help.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no, i really hope this person comes forward again and does the right thing.
How can someone keep someones dog if they suspect this is Roxy?

I hope and pray they make contact again and Roxy gets home where she belongs! xx


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Was that a mobile number where she rang? Could you maybe talk to the provider (like O2 or Vodofane or whatever it is) and see if you can get her number, they have those reports, all incoming calls! I think you need a letter from police anyway, but you could explain the situation to them! 

I really hope they will find little Roxy, can't imagine how devastated they are!!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Is she microchipped? If so, you can contact all the local vets and make them aware. Which you should do anyway, if you already haven't!! Put posters up there as well.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I heard that they have spoken to both the provider and they and the police have said cant get hold of the number who called?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> O heard that they have spoken to both the provider and they and the police have said cant get hold of the number who called?


Really?
I would of thought they could do this.
The Police do it for crimes, they can tell what area the call was made from.
Plus for nuisance callers i am sure the provider can tell who makes the calls.
Maybe it is harder with a mobile i dont know, but i just think in this day and age a lot can be done surely.
Sadly they may not see a lost dog as a prioroty.

I really hope this ends well.
I would be going out my mind by now, can only imagine how the owner feels. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Stealing a dog is a crime. Its theft.. regardless of whether its a diamond ring or a chihuahua it still counts as theft. The police can trace calls but not all calls will show up.. also if they called from a non registered pay as you go mobile then they can't really help you there!! Unfortunately the police probably don't see it as a priority.. i dont ever remember dealing with any stolen dog cases at work!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

glad to see on fb she has been found


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that's great news,poor little thing is she ok?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Im glad she back well that's pretty rare that they get stolen dogs back.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that's great news!!!!
They must be so relieved and over the moon!! xx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

graet news  does anyone know how they got her back?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes Jodie met someone who had been sold her and was told she was pregnant, but shes spayed,she paid £500 but got her back, minus some teeth and very fat.Wonderful news she is home prayers def work!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Wonderful news that she is home.

Hopefully this incident will remind people to never, ever leave dogs unattended outside shops!!! It is common sense really not to leave a valuable, sought after breed like a chi tied up unattended.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is so wonderful. I love happy endings.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

YIPEEE!!! That's excellent news!!


Wait though... She had to pay the money to get her dog back?!?!?! :/


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Chiva said:


> Wonderful news that she is home.
> 
> Hopefully this incident will remind people to never, ever leave dogs unattended outside shops!!! It is common sense really not to leave a valuable, sought after breed like a chi tied up unattended.


Don't think it was left tied up outside a shop !


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

michele said:


> Don't think it was left tied up outside a shop !


Having seen this on other websites also that certainly seems to be the case. The "advert" said that the dog was stolen from outside a shop:

"My friends dog has been *stolen from outside the Factory Shop* in Ben Rhydding near Ilkley, West Yorkshire."


If it hadnt been left tied up there would have been a description of the person who stole it...

Im as pleased as anyone that the dog is back home and im sure that if the owners did leave it unattended outside a shop, that will never happen again. But most dog owners are aware of the fact that it is highly irresponsible to tie a dog up like this as they are at risk of being stolen (especially with a breed like a chihuahua), hurting themselves, being attacked by other dogs passing by or getting loose. Like I said, hopefully this incident will remind other dogs owners who may think of doing this that it is not worth the risk.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

pleased that she is back in her home, really good news


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

michele said:


> Don't think it was left tied up outside a shop !


Yes she was, but Jodie lives in a very quiet village where Roxy had been safe previously as have been hundreds of dogs over the years but sadly now the Rogues are now out for a quick buck which make it unsafe now.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG I am so happy that they found her!!!!! After 2 months!! It's amazing  

I am afraid to leave my dogs at home at this stage, they are horrible horrible people!!! My Roxy's breeder had her two chis stolen from her back garden, she was at home, it literally happened in few seconds, and she never found them.....


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

i am over the moon to hear the news xxx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wonderful, happy ending!! Thank the Lord!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

thats great news!! glad shes been found!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

It's so sad that people would steal someones beloved pet. The money they would sell it for is not woth tearing someones family appart like that. My uncles German Shorthaired Pointer was stoled an few years ago to be used in fights, thank god they got him back a few months later, albeit timid and scarred. The breeder of my dog warned me that one of my dogs sisters from a previous litter was stolen. It sounds like dog theft is a common problem. So worrying


----------

